# Sanguinary Guard Conversion



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm interested in converting a Box of Sanguin Guard, Because i'm at the point with my army where i have enough models to use all the Army Lists i have and enjoy playing, But i have no interest in Doing other armies, so i just want to expand my World Eaters/Khorne-Based Army...

I love the SG Models, and think i could paint them black and make them into Terminator Equivalent's to field in Friendly matches...

Any Advice anyone can offer? Do you think this will be a cool Squad to use as Terminators?

I figure I'd just Paint the Standard Black, and etch on a Mark of Khorne, Dirty up the wings, Green stuff up the Armour, to make it textured. And go from there? 

I could also use the Astorath the Grim Model as a Terminator Champion to go with the Chaos Sanguinary Guard?


----------



## Putch. (Jul 13, 2010)

That would work but wouldnt they also make good chosen? Cant they take jump packs or something? And I dont know about Astorath as a Termie champ..he is a pretty wicked model you wouldnt really want a champ that looks as cool if not cooler than your Chaos lords..


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Oooh, They'd make lovely Raptors (the unit you were getting at - with jump packs) And that Sanguinary Lord would be the Raptor Lord.

Wow nice idea  

+rep!!!!


----------



## Kurrent (Mar 22, 2010)

I turned Sang guard into raptors, I can post a pic if you want...


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Do so pelase! I'd love to see the Results... I love the Models... and cheaper than Raptors!!

Please do show picture, rep reward


----------



## kharn-the-betrayer (Jul 16, 2010)

they make great khorne raptors, that is what i made them into


----------



## TempusCorvus (Mar 2, 2010)

I was thinking about making some into Slaaneshi raptors, actually, since all the decoration fits with the god of excess.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

with the wings, if youve got the patience, you could shred them alittle at some chains with skulls on them here and there and for painting those wings, do them white like youd usually see them but at the bottom do them blood soaked so overall it would be khornate mockery of angelic marines


----------

